# "South African" style pizza



## nytxn (Aug 22, 2005)

Anyone ever heard of it? And if so, do you have any details on this style of pizza?


Crust texture? Look? taste? Methodology of making it? etc...


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 22, 2005)

New one on me! I thought pizza was invented in Naples and then 'refined' (if you wish!) in NYC...

South African pizza sounds like an oxymoron, but I'm sure our resident SA (Sandyj) will be able to help!


----------



## nytxn (Aug 22, 2005)

The little bit I know of it, I'm told it's very spicy.


----------



## Haggis (Aug 22, 2005)

I take it we are not just talking about some south-african style toppings on a regular pizza base? But a different way of doing a pizza?

Could hazard a guess, but its possible that chickpea flour(otherwise known as besan flour) may feature in the base (assuming we are talking a different way of making a pizza).


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 22, 2005)

Nope, never heard of a special "South African" pizza. To be honest, the first pizzas I ever had over there were terrible, and they still seem pretty common. The base was cake-y, tomato sauce on topping was too sweet, no one seemed to have heard of mozarella, only cheddar. A lot of people called it "p-itz-a", which is fairly accurate, since it was the pits. To be fair, things have changed in the last ten years, and there may well be some new kind of special SA pizza.


----------



## nytxn (Aug 22, 2005)

A friend of mine went on a missions trip to Mauritus and he says they had "South African" style pizza.

He simply said it was spicy, but didn't give a whole lot of detail.


----------



## sinistr (Sep 1, 2005)

I've heard of it but haven't come across a recipe for one yet. I really would like to try it though


----------



## velochic (Sep 1, 2005)

FWIW - I've never had mozarella cheese on a pizza in Italy. I think that's an American affectation. The pizza I've always eaten in Italy has been a local favourite, which differs from region to region and so far hasn't included mozarella.

Maybe S.A. pizza is just a new twist on the fast-food of Italy. It's probably unique and locally delicious... as it is in Italy.


----------



## razorblade42069 (Aug 1, 2011)

*South african pizza*

I was in South Africa with my SA ex for 2 months and the pizza toppings they ate were..not shocking, but different. I remember one pizza had banana and another had a minced meat that looked ghastly, as if someone was sick on the pizza. It definitely had a Indian spicy taste to it. But it was actually nice to see something different from American pizza. The dough was the same as a Poppa Johns or Dominoes or whatever, just the toppings were different. It was interesting because KFC (this was two years ago) was huge and the first person to bring a Chipotles or quality Mexican food there, will become an instant millionaire.


----------



## dcSaute (Aug 1, 2011)

interesting.  I've never seen a Quattro Formaggi in Italy that did not have . . . .


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 1, 2011)

South African Pizza




velochic said:


> FWIW - I've never had mozarella cheese on a pizza in Italy. I think that's an American affectation.



One of our favorite pizzas as kids were purchased in the Mom & Pop neighborhood stores. They were made by the Italian bread bakery. They were basically focaccia bread, baked in a rectangular half sheet pan and topped with just tomato paste and "shaker cheese" which would be grated Parmigiana or Romano. You got one 4- x 4-inch square for 10¢


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 1, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> South African Pizza
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is what they call tomato pie in my area.  The old Italian Mom's made it on baking day as a quick snack for the kids.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 2, 2011)

We have various topping for pizza in SA including Italian and American style toppings. Pizza with ham and pineapple or banana was created mainly for children since they like it and as far as meat goes, most men here don't consider food a meal without a helping of meat.
I'm South African and yes we have some odd foods but with 11 official languages and a variety of cultures most places try and cater for all.
KFC is still popular because it's cheap and a lot of locals can't afford to buy expensive foods.
We have decent Mexican foods too, you just have to know where to go.
Personally I like my pizza with tomato, mozza and basil and maybe some anchovies or artichokes if I'm in the mood.
We have thin base and pan pizza (thicker base) but most people here prefer it thin and crisp.
I would not say we have a style of pizza really, just many choices at most pizza places so we never get bored.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 2, 2011)

velochic said:


> FWIW - I've never had mozarella cheese on a pizza in Italy. I think that's an American affectation. The pizza I've always eaten in Italy has been a local favourite, which differs from region to region and so far hasn't included mozarella.
> 
> Maybe S.A. pizza is just a new twist on the fast-food of Italy. It's probably unique and locally delicious... as it is in Italy.



I can assure you that mozzarella is absolutely a key ingredient of pizza in Italy. For example, the most popular pizza from Naples is the pizza margherita (tomatoes, mozzarella, basil). There are some recipes without mozzarella, like "marinara", otherwise you always get mozzarella. Well, if the pizza is good you get mozzarella, if it's not so good they could serve you some cheaper version of it...
Maybe you can find pizzas without mozzarella if you buy them in a bakery; in some regions they call "pizza" a food that I call "focaccia"... Sometimes it's easy to get lost in the endless ocean of italian recipes, even for us Italiani... 
And I never saw this South African pizza, but I could suggest it to my friends of the pizzeria Piccolo Arcobaleno, if someone posts the recipe!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 2, 2011)

Where exactly are you guys eating pizza in SA?. I've never had a sweet tomato sauce or Indian style mince meat topping ever!I mostly eat pizza at Italian restaurants not really by fast food joints. We have an Italian Deli that delivers so I order there mostly. The base is super thin and crisp.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 2, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Where exactly are you guys eating pizza in SA?. I've never had a sweet tomato sauce or Indian style mince meat topping ever!I mostly eat pizza at Italian restaurants not really by fast food joints. We have an Italian Deli that delivers so I order there mostly. The base is super thin and crisp.


 
The foods available in every country are global now. I was once an American, eating in an Italian restaurant in Berlin, Germany where the fabulous Italian food was prepared by a Chinese chef. That place had some of the best Italian food I've ever eaten.

The location of a restaurant has so little to do with anything any more. Sure, there are local items that are not available fresh, without great cost elsewhere, but you can buy the ingredients for any cuisine in almost any spot on the globe now.

50 years ago, that wasn't the case except for the very wealthy. Now, anyone can have anything, anywhere. I love it!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 2, 2011)

Timothy said:


> The foods available in every country are global now. I was once an American, eating in an Italian restaurant in Berlin, Germany where the fabulous Italian food was prepared by a Chinese chef. That place had some of the best Italian food I've ever eaten.
> 
> 
> The location of a restaurant has so little to do with anything any more. Sure, there are local items that are not available fresh, without great cost elsewhere, but you can buy the ingredients for any cuisine in almost any spot on the globe now.
> ...



That explains why I don't have a clue what everyone is on about, I'm too young to have tasted mosted of it 
I had the best Indian meal ever a few months ago and I asked to speak to the chef and he was a local Motswana! He was kind enough to give me a few recipes too and invited me to come and cook with him in the kitchen whenever I feel like it   I think it might just be because he said no one has ever asked to see him to say thank you for the lovely meal.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 2, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> That explains why I don't have a clue what everyone is on about, I'm too young to have tasted mosted of it
> I had the best Indian meal ever a few months ago and I asked to speak to the chef and he was a local Motswana! He was kind enough to give me a few recipes too and invited me to come and cook with him in the kitchen whenever I feel like it  I think it might just be because he said no one has ever asked to see him to say thank you for the lovely meal.


 
I'm sure somewhere in South Africa, there is a restaurant that serves perfectly made American food...or Brazilian food. Just like everywhere now. You don't have to travel to get authentic foods from other countries. You just have to find the right chef wherever you are.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 2, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I'm sure somewhere in South Africa, there is a restaurant that serves perfectly made American food...or Brazilian food. Just like everywhere now. You don't have to travel to get authentic foods from other countries. You just have to find the right chef wherever you are.



We have a great Brazilian restaurant in Botswana actually! I agree, I had the best Irish stew in a Barcelona pub and some darn good Italian Ice Cream! We don't really have American foods in SA apart from the fast food chains like Mc Donalds and KFC and I only like the mash and gravy there. Not big on burgers and fried chicken unless I have a monster hangover


----------



## Timothy (Aug 2, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> We have a great Brazilian restaurant in Botswana actually! I agree, I had the best Irish stew in a Barcelona pub and some darn good Italian Ice Cream! We don't really have American foods in SA apart from the fast food chains like Mc Donalds and KFC and I only like the mash and gravy there. Not big on burgers and fried chicken unless I have a monster hangover


 
Ahhh, so I need to come there and open an "American Home-Style Cooking" restaurant!

Hmmmmmm, wonder if it would work...


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 3, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Ahhh, so I need to come there and open an "American Home-Style Cooking" restaurant!
> 
> Hmmmmmm, wonder if it would work...



Nah, we don't want you here :p Unless I can manage the place for you


----------



## buckytom (Aug 3, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> We have thin base and pan pizza (thicker base) but most people here prefer it thin and crisp..



ha! ny style thin crust wins again.
take that chicago, with your unfoldable, deep dish pile of ingredients. that ain't no pizza.  

and thank you, luca. i've had the arguement many times that baked pizza dough topped with a sauce, maybe herbs or even meat - but no mozz -  is just a focaccia.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 3, 2011)

buckytom said:


> ha! ny style thin crust wins again.
> take that chicago, with your unfoldable, deep dish pile of ingredients. that ain't no pizza.
> 
> and thank you, luca. i've had the arguement many times that baked pizza dough topped with a sauce, maybe herbs or even meat - but no mozz -  is just a focaccia.



Thank you! Cheers to that! 3 toppings max and no thick bases or cheddar ever!


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 3, 2011)

buckytom said:


> ha! ny style thin crust wins again.
> take that chicago, with your unfoldable, deep dish pile of ingredients. that ain't no pizza.
> 
> and thank you, luca. i've had the arguement many times that baked pizza dough topped with a sauce, maybe herbs or even meat - but no mozz -  is just a focaccia.



I have to investigate more thoroughly on this subject.
We have a lot of "pizza/pane" ready to eat products, sold in shops (not restaurant style), I think literally hundreds of them, with different names, and different food with the same name... It's an ordeal!
I will try to understand the story behind all this beautiful and tasty mess!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 3, 2011)

Timothy said:
			
		

> I'm sure somewhere in South Africa, there is a restaurant that serves perfectly made American food...or Brazilian food. Just like everywhere now. You don't have to travel to get authentic foods from other countries. You just have to find the right chef wherever you are.



I may not have to go out of country to find good world quisine, but I'd still have to drive a minimum of five hours to get it.  Or find recipes, order the ingredients online and make it at home.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 3, 2011)

Has anyone ever seen the movie, _The Shrimp on the Barbie_, with Cheech Marin as a waiter working in a Mexican restaurant located in Sydney, Australia? Every cuisine is available in every civilized country. That's what makes the world go 'round.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 3, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Has anyone ever seen the movie, _The Shrimp on the Barbie_, with Cheech Marin as a waiter working in a Mexican restaurant located in Sydney, Australia? Every cuisine is available in every civilized country. That's what makes the world go 'round.


 
From the movie:

Carlos: Hey, do you mind if I use that stick? 
Alex: What stick? 
Carlos: The one that's up your butt!


I agree with you. In almost every country in the world, you can find authentic foods from any other country if you look hard enough. The bigger the city, the more likely it is that you'll find a real good restaurant that serves the dish you ate while in the country of it's origin.


----------

